# Virtual Machine Fail



## Heinzi1991 (10. Juni 2015)

Hallo liebe Community

also ich hab ein verdammte großes Problem mit meiner Virtuellen Maschine.
Ich benutzte einen Mac und auf der virtuellen Maschine läuft Ubuntu 14.04 LTS

Ich muss ein Framework installieren und wenn ich die config Datei ausführe kommt dieser Fehler:


```
CMake Error at usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake: 108 (message):
   Could NOT find OpenGL (missing: OPENGL_gl_LIBRARY)
......
```

hab schon alles probiert was ich im Internet gefunden habe:
-sudo apt-get update
-sudo apt-get upgrade
-sudo apt-get install von mehreren Packages

Hab das probiert:
sudo apt-get install libglu1-mesa-dev und freeglut3-dev

Antwort im Terminal:
The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  libglu1-mesa-dev : Depends: libglu1-mesa(= 9.0.0-2) but 9.0.0-2 is to be installed 

und das passiert bei mehreren Packages;
und jetzt weiß ich einfach nicht mehr weiter!

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen
Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------

